# What is your least favorite beer?



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Since we have a favorite beer thread, I thought it might be interesting to find out what beers people despise.

I love dark beers, porters and stouts specifically. I picked up a six pack of Duck-Rabbit Milk Stout. This beer was terrible.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I like most any beer, but the first version of Sam Adams triple bock really sucked in my opinion. 

I've had a bunch of very high gravity beers since then, including some great stuff Altbier has made, but that soy sauce/meaty taste in the triple bock was remarkably bad. And I like 90% of Sam Adam's stuff. Only other one they made that sucked was a Cranberry Lambic. Ugh.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> I like most any beer......... And I like 90% of Sam Adam's stuff. Only other one they made that sucked was a Cranberry Lambic. Ugh.


I've got two bottles left over from Christmas that no body will drink -- I take that back, I left one at SDMate's house during the Steeler Denver game. You want the other one? u


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> Only other one they made that sucked was a Cranberry Lambic. Ugh.


Their interpretation of the Lambic style is about as authentic as a glass top Cohiba lol


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm a Miller kind of guy, so my first reaction is to say Budweiser, but I think the worst I've ever had was Busch. I hope it was just a bad case because that stuff was horrible:BS . I'm sure there is some smaller brands of beer that are even worse, but thats what I think from my experiences.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

Michelob Ultra is easily my least desired beer. Kinda tasted like foamy water.u


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

a lot of the beers in clear bottles suck after age. i do not like miller, bud, or corona.

today i mixed youngs double chocolate with champagne, WOW! good stuff.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Anything made by Anheuser-Busch. u


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Coor's Light . I can't believe they actually get away with calling that diarreah inducing product Beer . Although , the only "light beer" that actually tastes like beer that I've had would be Amstel Light . Gimme a Guinness , Harp , Bass or Samuel Adams any time .


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

ANY type of light beer. Regardless, regardless, regardless!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> And I like 90% of Sam Adam's stuff. Only other one they made that sucked was a Cranberry Lambic. Ugh.


:tpd: 


theromulus said:


> Michelob Ultra is easily my least desired beer. Kinda tasted like foamy water.u


:tpd:

It's a toss-up between these two. Two very different styles of crappy beer.
:2


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> ANY type of light beer. Regardless, regardless, regardless!!


Exactly what I was going to say.
If one is going to drink beer, drink beer.
Not an imitation watered down kinda beery tasting liquid.
Life is too short to fake it.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Least favorite - the warm beer that my uncle drinks and serves! :w


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Natty light, that is Natural Light for those of you who never dabbled in the world of binge drinking. I had Terrapin Station Cream Ale the other day, and I was not impressed with it at all.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Budweiser - tastes like crap and an instant headache adds up to = terrible!!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Miller lite and bud lite... Only beer I've ever tried and liked was Newcastle Brown. (Hah, those are the only 3 beers I've ever tried :r)


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

It is a toss up for me. OB or San Miguel. Worst quality control I have seen in any beer. But this has been years ago.


Stacey


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Sterling Big Mouth is pretty much the dregs, if you ask me. I'm not even sure they still make that rank swill. 

Then there are the brewpubs. A lot of them can produce some really interesting, drinkable brews, but then you run across one which serves a glass so raw and yeasty that you figure you better chase it with a dose of a sulfa drug to be on the safe side. Every time I went to Morgans in Destin, FL, I seemed to get such a glass. What did I expect with a brewpub located in the middle of an outlet shopping mall? They were probably using seconds of barley and hops. Now, to be fair, I haven't had one from there in a couple of years, but I recall clearly the ones that I did have.


----------



## ukyfan (Jan 27, 2006)

I am going to have to say PBR- Pabst Blue Ribbon. Opened a can once after I had already had about 8 or so in me, and I still almost u after taking one drink. That is one time that I left one without drinking all of it. Tasted like total :BS


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I really hate Corona. It just tastes sooooo bad u


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

galaga said:


> You want the other one? u


Uh .... no.

My review at ratebeer:

"I love Lambics, and drink them often. I know Lambics, this isn't a Lambic. The balance is off, the cranberries don't do much for me flavor-wise. I know SA had guts to make and mass produce this one, but first, get "Lambic" off the label, secondly, work on the flavor balance."


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

ukyfan said:


> I am going to have to say PBR- Pabst Blue Ribbon. Opened a can once after I had already had about 8 or so in me, and I still almost u after taking one drink. That is one time that I left one without drinking all of it. Tasted like total :BS


PBR has always had a special place in my heart. On long distance hiking trips where money is tight, it is always my cheap bear of choice.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## MikeP (Jan 12, 2006)

SvilleKid said:


> ANY type of light beer. Regardless, regardless, regardless!!


:tpd:

Anything that they would refer to as an "American Lager".


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> And I like 90% of Sam Adam's stuff. Only other one they made that sucked was a Cranberry Lambic. Ugh.


you mean you like the Strawberry Blond???
I was in a bar once and a Sam Adams sales/promotion/hype sorta guy came in, and offered everyone a free glass of Strawberry Blond. I politely declined.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> Since we have a favorite beer thread, I thought it might be interesting to find out what beers people despise.
> 
> I love dark beers, porters and stouts specifically. I picked up a six pack of Duck-Rabbit Milk Stout. This beer was terrible.


I've heard WONDERFUL things about DR Milk Stout
http://ratebeer.com/Beer/the-duck-rabbit-milk-stout/38879/

My least fav: Dixie Blackened Voodoo.. URGH
http://ratebeer.com/Beer/dixie-blackened-voodoo-lager/2227/


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

mmblz said:


> you mean you like the Strawberry Blond???
> I was in a bar once and a Sam Adams sales/promotion/hype sorta guy came in, and offered everyone a free glass of Strawberry Blond. I politely declined.


I think Strawberry Blonde is tasty stuff. A great hot weather beer.



MikeP said:


> Anything that they would refer to as an "American Lager".


Unfortunately that is the case a lot of the time.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Mindflux said:


> I've heard WONDERFUL things about DR Milk Stout
> http://ratebeer.com/Beer/the-duck-rabbit-milk-stout/38879/


I came across the same URL after drinking the DR stout. I did a seach to see what others thought of it and was surprised to find such high reviews.

I guess I'm a classic Guiness, Young's and Murphy's kind of guy. I do like a lot of microbrewed stouts, but DR didn't do it for me.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I had a Deidels Alt a while back and it was a cloying, sickly sweet mess.

In Belgium I tried some Lambic that bartender tried to warn me away from. He said "You won't like it, it's very sour." I've had some lambics from breweries here so thought I knew what to expect.

"Very sour" is very misleading. It makes you think that you can understand what is about to happen. That was like taking the sourest thing I have ever had and taking it to the nth degree. It was so sour it made the back of my jaw hurt.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> I came across the same URL after drinking the DR stout. I did a seach to see what others thought of it and was surprised to find such high reviews.
> 
> I guess I'm a classic Guiness, Young's and Murphy's kind of guy. I do like a lot of microbrewed stouts, but DR didn't do it for me.


Milk stouts are definatley a bit different. Although, I'll say the Guiness you get today is nothing of the Guiness of old. I think most people still like it for namesake... I don't dig it too much.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Bud Light. I'd rather drink water--and that's really saying something for me.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

How many times do I have to say Coors is a beer best served after it's been in the trunk for 2 weeks in the middle of the Texas heat.


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

Michelob Ultra, Bud Light....your basic "frat beers." Recently, I was disappointed with Widmer Bros. Hefeweizen. Very weak IMO...not that I was expecting much, but it was just incredibly bland.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

MrINMENSO said:


> Michelob Ultra, Bud Light....your basic "frat beers." Recently, I was disappointed with Widmer Bros. Hefeweizen. Very weak IMO...not that I was expecting much, but it was just incredibly bland.


I don't like Widmer Hefeweizen either. Ever since I returned from a business trip in Germany a couple years ago, I have been drinking Hefe almost exclusively.

My favorite Hefe is Franziskaner, a German import; second in line is Pyramid Hefeweizen. After moving to the East coast, I found that my favorite Hefes weren't easy to find. I settled one day for a Widmer. It was lousy. I don't think it was anywhere close to tasting like a Hefe, none that I've had at least.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

SvilleKid said:


> ANY type of light beer. Regardless, regardless, regardless!!


:tpd:

You know how light beer is like having sex in a boat?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
They are both F*ing close to water.


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nasty Ice


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Samuel Adams. It tasted like I was downing a bottle of perfume. Seriously.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I wouldn't know how bad frat beers are cause I don't drink anything out of a can unless I'm shotgunning Pabst, but that's a different thing all together. My least favorite beer is Snow Plow, I hated it. I seriously thought it tasted like soy sauce. I think it would make a great chicken teriyaki sauce but I won't drink it. I am also not a fan of Widmer Hefeweizen, and for my opinion on New Belgium click herehttp://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15756&highlight=belgium


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Weideman's and generic black & white label beer that is labeled "BEER".


----------



## diet069 (Sep 17, 2005)

wrinklenuts said:


> Weideman's and generic black & white label beer that is labeled "BEER".


I remember seeing generic beer in the grocery stores as a kid. It's been almost 20 years since I've seen that though.

Every had Schaefer? Spelling may be off.

To me, beer is like sex. Even when it's bad, it's not all that bad.

There are two kinds of beer. Good and real good.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

diet069 said:


> I remember seeing generic beer in the grocery stores as a kid. It's been almost 20 years since I've seen that though.
> 
> Every had Schaefer? Spelling may be off.
> 
> ...


Sir, I'd be afraid to know what your sex is like then.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

t'kay said:


> I wouldn't know how bad frat beers are cause I don't drink anything out of a can unless I'm shotgunning Pabst, but that's a different thing all together. My least favorite beer is Snow Plow, I hated it. I seriously thought it tasted like soy sauce. I think it would make a great chicken teriyaki sauce but I won't drink it. I am also not a fan of Widmer Hefeweizen, and for my opinion on New Belgium click herehttp://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=15756&highlight=belgium


Pabst?....sorry gag reflex........u

ATL


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Budweiser...bitter, bitter brew...domestic I like Miller, darker I like Michelob AmberBock, and foreign I like Heineken...


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Pabst?....sorry gag reflex........u
> 
> ATL


I wouldn't know I don't have one. ATL shotgunning beer is hardly tasting it, you know that! Plus with a whiskey chaser you forget you ever drank the damn thing, plus the fact that I am probably thoroughly trashed at this point and can't taste anything anyway...


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Goose Island Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

wrinklenuts said:


> *Weideman's *and generic black & white label beer that is labeled "BEER".


Weideman's is the worst mass produced beer of all time. A few close seconds for me are Hudepohl, Iron city ale, Robinhood ale, and Blatz.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Weideman's is the worst mass produced beer of all time. A few close seconds for me are Hudepohl, Iron city ale, Robinhood ale, and Blatz.


Blatz! The beer that tastes like its name sounds ! :r

Blatz ranks right up there with Milwaukee's Best, Red White & Blue, and Rhinelander..... u


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

buttwiper - that's what happens in the morning after i drink Budweiser


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Bud Select

had it once because it was on sale at the bar, it was even nastier than bud/miler light..I hate light beer..all of it.


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Coor's Light . I can't believe they actually get away with calling that diarreah inducing product Beer .


My thoughts exactly! It's the smell that turns me off of this horrible brew.:tg


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Blue Moon. I despise that swill.


But, on a positive note, my regular bar now has Celebrator on tap!


----------



## Joekendall04 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hands down Milwaukee's Beast Ice.


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

BMC products aside, I'd have to say the only beer I couldn't choke down was Josef Hoffbauer, Kroger's "house beer." That stuff hurt to drink. It made Miller High Life taste like Jesus water. The worst microbrew I've ever had was Arcadia's Amber Ale or Bell's Oberon. Both of those taste like hot sick.


----------



## niner (Aug 3, 2006)

My least favorite is Grolsch, I have never had a Lambic, but everyone in the brew club hates them with a passion, so based on their opinions we avoid them.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

It might be sacrilege to some, but I can't stand Henniken...or anything that taste like it. 

KASR


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

niner said:


> My least favorite is Grolsch, I have never had a Lambic, but everyone in the brew club hates them with a passion, so based on their opinions we avoid them.


There are some really nice lambics out there. They are about as complex as you can get.


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

KASR said:


> It might be sacrilege to some, but I can't stand Henniken...or anything that taste like it.
> 
> KASR


Heineken is no better than PBR, it's just a status symbol. In fact with the poor packaging, I'd wager it's worse.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Being from Dallas I am constantly amazed how many people here drink "Shiner", the worse beer imaginable. Although I really like to drink local every chance I get this one is a total 'UGLY,UGLY,UGLY".


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

Full Bodied Bruce said:


> Being from Dallas I am constantly amazed how many people here drink "Shiner", the worse beer imaginable. Although I really like to drink local every chance I get this one is a total 'UGLY,UGLY,UGLY".


it that the same as Shiner Bock i see out here in Cali? All the rockabilly kids out here drink that.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

EPICSMOKEHERE said:


> it that the same as Shiner Bock i see out here in Cali? All the rockabilly kids out here drink that.


Proof that small does not mean better.

Brewed at the Spoetzl Brewery in Shiner, TX, Texas' oldest independent brewery, this stuff is just as disgusting as any generic American macro brew.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> But, on a positive note, my regular bar now has Celebrator on tap!


That is good news. I love that stuff.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Does Bud Light count as beer in the first place? That would be my pick, but I'm sure there's lots of others like it.

Least favorite "good" beer:
Well, I drank so much Pete's Wicked Porter when I was 22 - 25 or so, that I haven't touched the stuff since. It's probably not even at all bad, it's just one of my least favorites.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Jul 11, 2006)

Miller Genuine Draft (MGD) taste like hoarse urine!
Don't ask me how I know...


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Skol.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

EPICSMOKEHERE said:


> it that the same as Shiner Bock i see out here in Cali? All the rockabilly kids out here drink that.


Could be. When I was a little boy there was only one Shiner now there are two or three. At the watering hole a few months ago a lil SMU kid bought me a Shiner Draft, it wasn't the same as the old stuff but tasted just as bad. Knowing its impolite to speak negatively of a free drink I thanked him profusely and moved to the other end of the bar and sat next to a fat lady, didn't think he would be sending any more beers our way.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

When I was in the service in Virginia, all they would let the <21 crowd drink in the bars was that crappy 3/2 beer from the tap. Nothing like a great formaldehyde hangover...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Carlings Black Label, St. Ides, Budweiser, and King Cobra.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

niner said:


> .. I have never had a Lambic, but everyone in the brew club hates them with a passion, so based on their opinions we avoid them.


The acidity in lambics throw off most beer drinkers the same way unflavored Berliner Weiss would (a low alc. acidic beer from Berlin). They are acidified by lactic bacteria mainly during fermentation and many are infused with fruit during fermentation and have strong fruity flavors and additional acidity. The unflavored lambics also have fruity flavors, but are not as characteristic as the fruit versions. They go very well with food because of the acidity. You WILL find very complex and variable flavors in Lambics due to the natural fermentation. Me, I like most of them.


----------



## Stogmeister (Mar 22, 2006)

Weideman (we not da man)
Pig's Eye Lean (once bought 2 cases for $7 in Terre Haute, IN)
Josef Hoffbauer Light
Edit: Falls Sh1tty

Check out Pabst's list o' crap:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_commercial_brands_of_beer#United_States

I've been unfortunate to have the ones in red. I don't think there is a decent brew on this list.

Pabst Brewing Company (includes Ballantines, Heileman's & Stroh's old products) 
Ballantine Premium Lager Beer 
Ballantine Private Stock Malt Liquor 
Ballantine India Pale Ale 
Ballantine XXX Ale 
Blatz Beer 
Carling Black Label Canadian Style Beer 
Champale 
Colt 45 Malt Liquor 
Falstaff Beer 
Hamm's Draft 
Hamm's Special Light 
Heidelberg 
Heileman's Old Style 
Heileman's Old Style Light 
Heileman's Special Export 
Kingsbury N.A. Malt Beverage 
Lone Star 
Lone Star Light 
Lucky Lager 
McSorley's Ale 
McSorley's Black & Tan 
McSorley's Lager 
Mickey's Malt Liquor 
Mickey's Ice 
National Bohemian 
Old Milwaukee Beer 
Olde English 800 Malt Liquor 
Olde English HG800 
Olympia Light 
Olympia Premium Lager Beer 
Pabst Blue Ribbon 
Pabst Extra Low Alcohol Beer 
Pearl 
Piel's 
Ranier Ale 
Ranier Ice 
Ranier Light 
Ranier Original 
Red White & Blue Special Lager Beer 
Schaefer 
Schaefer Light 
Schlitz 
Schlitz Light 
Schlitz Malt Liquor 
Schmidt's 
Scmidt's Light 
Signature Stroh Beer 
St. Ides Malt Liquor 
St. Ides Special Brewr 
Stag 
Stroh's Beer 
Stroh's Light


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

I remember having a really bad Carlsberg once, but that was years ago and haven't had any since.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

I was forced to drink this chit on my honeymoon 19 yrs ago 
And I can still taste the chitu 

BTW my wifes uncle loves the stuff & orders it by the pallet from the beer distributoru


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Never met a beer that I didnt like:al


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

JPH said:


> Bud Select
> 
> had it once because it was on sale at the bar, it was even nastier than bud/miler light..I hate light beer..all of it.


I agree and second that. I dont understand the Miller light fanatics and Bud lifers.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

calistogey said:


> I remember having a really bad Carlsberg once, but that was years ago and haven't had any since.


I had one too. I think it was Carlsberg Elephant Malt. It was way too skunky for me.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Stogmeister said:


> Weideman (we not da man)
> Pig's Eye Lean (once bought 2 cases for $7 in Terre Haute, IN)
> Josef Hoffbauer Light
> Edit: Falls Sh1tty
> ...


I will agree with most everything on your list except Stroh's. That is the beer of gods, gods on a budget, but gods nonetheless.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

This reminds me of events at my B&M. Most of us show up with coolers full of "beers with taste", then the younger crowd shows up with the Bud Light and the Miller light. The tactful among us don't say anything, but a few guys ask why in the hell are you drinking beer with no flavor?


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

The worst beer i've ever had was some stuff I've tried recently. A neighbor gave me a 12-pack sampler from "Southern Tier Brewing Company" which is a local microbrew here in upstate new york. well, the first beer i tried, the India Pale Ale was so awful I coudln't even finish one bottle. that says a lot.. I can always drink a beer, even if i don't like it, i just won't have another. this was just so nasty i couldn't even finish the bottle. It tasted like it was brewed with sewer water. 
Thanks a lot neighbor.

hahaha


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

icehouse. first and only time i threw up from alcohol. grade A crap....


----------



## Vanderburgh (Aug 9, 2006)

I cant stand Coors Light, and most light beers.


I had a beer up in northern Ontario from the liquor store called 'Dragon Stout' from Jamaica. It was remarkable. Smooth and creamy, but tasted like it had Jamaican rum in it.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Coors light
Bud light
Budweiser
The Beast
Key light
Busch light


this is hampered by the fact that i am in college


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Red Stripe is the worst crap I have ever tasted.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

Cascade pale ale
Boags(of any variety)
Tooheys(of any variety)
XXXX
MGD
Schlitz


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Budweiser (to quote Eric Idle, "(it's) like making love in a canoe...it's f*****g close to water!")

Busch (Bud that failed quality control.) u

PBR (I say it stands for "Pretty Bad Really")  

Dortmunder DAB. Normally I love German beer, but this was so hoppy and bitter I couldn't finish the bottle.

On the other hand, I am utterly and hopelessly addicted to Polish beers like Zywiec and Okocim....:dr


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Least favorite by far - Corona Light. Probably the worst beer ever made, hands down. A close second is Michelob Ultra.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Prettty much all beer has merit for one reason or another. When I was in college I had a beer can collectoin and tried lots of nasty stuff. BrewII ( second to none) was probably the worst. Don't ask me where it came from but it can stay there. :al


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

American lagers are cheap brews made to offend the least number of palates. Rice? Corn? No hop flavor or aroma. Packed in clear glass so the few hop resins in the beer readily oxidize (skunked). If they'd cut 1/10000 of their advertising budget out to afford more hops and barley malt and less rice then maybe it'd be quality. 

American light lagers are enzymatically altered to bring the carb count down. The only exception I know of is Bud Light. Coors Light is brewed really thick and heavy then enzymatically stripped of all leftover sugars and then watered down to a "brew" that's got a gravity just slightly higher than water. Ugh.

Being in San Diego I get the pleasure of Stone Brewing co and their plethora of true, hoppy ales. Gimme a Stone IPA anyday. Any beer with a marketing campaign that costs more than their grain bill is going to blow.

SB


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Old and warm doesn't sit well with me. As I grow older, I appreciate more variety. Luckily, I live around a huge microbrewing region.


----------



## Brodie (Aug 22, 2006)

In general, I hate all macro-produced swill. If I had to pick one - Miller High Life. Vile.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Brodie said:


> In general, I hate all macro-produced swill. If I had to pick one - Miller High Life. Vile.


But this is the champange of beers!!


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Bobb said:


> But this is the champange of beers!!


That's okay, I don't like champagne either!


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

St Pauli Girl u


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> How many times do I have to say Coors is a beer best served after it's been in the trunk for 2 weeks in the middle of the Texas heat.


Last year while I was working in the Mojave desert we found a extremely faded unopened case of coors lite; even some of the beers on the INSIDE of the case had been faded from penetrating UV light. This was in september with highs around 100, who knows how hot the ground temperature was...

I didnt notice any difference in taste.


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

tazziedevil said:


> Schlitz


Blasphemy. The bull is out to get you. :r


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Bud light is my least favorite beer, but light beers in general are the ones that i pick up the least.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Tops. Yummy green goodness in a can. A whole 12 pack for $1.


----------



## Brodie (Aug 22, 2006)

jxpfeer said:


> The worst beer i've ever had was some stuff I've tried recently. A neighbor gave me a 12-pack sampler from "Southern Tier Brewing Company" which is a local microbrew here in upstate new york. well, the first beer i tried, the India Pale Ale was so awful I coudln't even finish one bottle. that says a lot.. I can always drink a beer, even if i don't like it, i just won't have another. this was just so nasty i couldn't even finish the bottle. It tasted like it was brewed with sewer water.
> Thanks a lot neighbor.
> 
> hahaha


I really like Southern Tier. Obviously, they didn't fit your personal tastes. But I would definitely characterize Southern Tier as a high quality craft brewery. I actually like their IPA, and some of their specialty brews (the ones that come in the 22 oz bottles) are outstanding. They are receiving a lot of praise from the beer community.


----------



## mulehead (Sep 18, 2006)

nortmand said:


> Heineken is no better than PBR, it's just a status symbol. In fact with the poor packaging, I'd wager it's worse.


"Heineken? **** that shit! Pabst Blue Ribbon!" Frank Booth, Blue Velvet

"Only queers drink light beer." Dennis Morris (not that there's anything wrong with that)

"Blatz, that's the sound it makes when it comes in contact with porcelein the next morning." My father

Not to discount some of thes brews, as some may be satifying to some, but give me a Dogfish Head or Sierra Nevada anyday. Any beer may be good as long as it is one of two things...cold and free. :2


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

im down for anything but coors light

But if push comes to shove and that is the only beer i will drink it


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

some of my make you urps are listed already:



diet069 said:


> Every had Schaefer? Spelling may be off.





icehog3 said:


> Blatz! The beer that tastes like its name sounds!





niterider56 said:


> Red Stripe is the worst crap I have ever tasted.


I used to buy cases of Schaefer in jr high and guzzle them all before they got warm. CHEAP. Very important for a middle class kid workin on an allowance 

I actually don't care for the "american LAgers" or "macro brews" much myself but have found them to be very complimentary to late evening cigars in that they don't keep me caffeined like coke and they're close to neutral like a water, little more sugary 

KASR, you just just got to get over it, skunky beers are thebest, STEINLAGER forever


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Rhine Lander, no further explanation needed :al


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

Corona....yuck
Josef Hoffbauer Ice.....double yuck
Buffalo Bills Orange Blossom Cream Ale........way to sweet
Rockman High Gravity Lager......shouldn't even be called beer
Olde English 800....great, if you want to pour some out for your "homies"
Roughrider Premium.....made by Gluek, enough said
Gluek.....I'd rather drink fat guy sweat.


----------



## Kenpokrazi (Jul 15, 2006)

u Natural Ice after that then bud light. I have to be pretty desperate to drink either of those...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Colt 45... hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

All Genesee Cream Ale!!!

Oh, and watch out for the Genny Creams the next morning...:BS


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Any of the flavored micro-brews trying to be different.
Any beer I drank too much of.
Warm beer.
"Beer" beer.
"Skunked" beer.
Buckhorn (found a horse-fly in a bottle of it.)
Guiness stout.:2


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

First thing that comes to my mind is Bud. But wait, there is bud light (although a good substitute to tap water). And then there's Corona... and everything with a "honey" or "cream" flavour.


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

I've only had one beer that I took one sip of and would have rather poured the rest of the 6pack down the drain than to taste it again. I don't remember the exact brand, but it was a Belgian beer that had a strong taste of cloves. I hate the taste of cloves! My wife liked it ok though so she had the rest of them.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

emelbee said:


> I've only had one beer that I took one sip of and would have rather poured the rest of the 6pack down the drain than to taste it again. I don't remember the exact brand, but it was a Belgian beer that had a strong taste of cloves. I hate the taste of cloves! My wife liked it ok though so she had the rest of them.


Only Belgian beer I can recall trying is Stella Artois. I guess a lot of people like it (or it's just the hip beer du jour), but to me it tasted like Budweiser with a foreign accent. :-/


----------



## Goz (Aug 26, 2006)

Miller High Life. Tastes like rubber bands.


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

One of my faves is Spaten. Just a really good all around beer. I found cases of Spaten Oktoberfest at Costco for $21


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

the green beer that Dogfish makes, it sucks ass.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Olympia......from when I used to drink.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Warm and stale.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

M1903A1 said:


> Only Belgian beer I can recall trying is Stella Artois. I guess a lot of people like it (or it's just the hip beer du jour), but to me it tasted like Budweiser with a foreign accent. :-/


Spot on... stella is NASTY. You need to try:
Trappistes Rochefort
Leffe
Leifmans
Duvel
Affligem
Lindemans


----------



## Seabird (Sep 30, 2006)

Hoegaarden hands down! Praised as a very tasty beer; however, one sip and I was quickly reminded of the aftertaste vomit left in ones mouth. In fact, I was not the only one that matched this precious taste to Hoegaarden! A friend and I praised the beer to others just so we could verify and watch their reaction, everyone gagged from the nasty Hoe! Yummy!


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

I hate Hoegardeen as well but I have to say, Green Light by Rolling Rock is probably this worst beer I've had so far (barring natty light and such). Thin body that leaves an oily film in your mouth and this wierd metalic after taste but no flavor when you actually drink it.


----------



## BitchesBrew (Sep 5, 2006)

Bud Dry was one of the most disgraceful beers I've ever tasted. The stuff had 
absolutely no flavour to it at all. I guess the marketing gurus at Anheiser-Busch
figured that a beer with no flavour would be more popular than the rancid 
beers that most Americans like to drink. Also high on my hate list are PBR, 
Schmidt's, and Black Label. The big American Macro-brews are all basically all
crap, but these three are just hideous. 

I also hate status symbol beers. Heiniken has to be one of the worst lager beers
to come out of Europe, people that drink this stuff are totally clueless. I also 
can't understand why people drink Samuel Adams Lager, this stuff is completely 
bland, yet people will buy it at a premium price.


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

fitzsmoke said:


> Any of the flavored micro-brews trying to be different.


Yes, beer with flavor is simply terrible. God forbid a beer should actually taste like something and not appeal to the least common denominator.


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

corona, it's grosssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!! i don't know why people drink it


----------



## rhdad42 (Sep 12, 2006)

Corona. 

And I always think of Cheers: 

"Nothing says class like a chunk of fruit in your beer."


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

sam adams.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Corona... why, because first off it is really Mexican Budweiser, by that I mean it is not a special beer, it is a mass produced beer like Bud, yet yuppies and Parrot heads treat it as the holy grail of beers... Ever put a lime in a Bud or a Miller it don't taste that much different than Corona


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Grain Belt, uuufda!


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

cquon said:


> Grain Belt, uuufda!


Gain Belt is ishda.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

rhdad42 said:


> Corona.
> 
> And I always think of Cheers:
> 
> "Nothing says class like a chunk of fruit in your beer."


For me, the worst beer Ive ever had was Miller Hi life, with Miluakees best coming in a close second, but when I was a poor college student, thats all I could afford, now that Im a homeowner, with a job, and a cigar and jeep habit, I might drink a 6 pack a month, because that is all I can afford.

Scott


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Coors Light.....is that beer? Send me the flavor packets.


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

cquon said:


> Grain Belt, uuufda!


Grain Belt is no longer made by Grain Belt, it is made by August Schell Brewing. I think its better than the old GB.....but not by much.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Tsingtao


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

BUD 90% rice as your fermentable + beechwood aging = bad taste and headaches. beer should be made with barley-malt, water, and hops but no fillers like rice. An-busch is the number one buyer of rice in the world. :tg


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't see how people can drink stuff like Budweiser, Coors, Miller, Corona, and all those other macro brews. I can't stand any of that stuff, I would rather drink a warm glass of water.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

beezer said:


> Coors Light.....is that beer? Send me the flavor packets.


:tpd: Agreed..this "stuff" is swill.


----------



## ljb17 (Oct 22, 2006)

Years ago I had a beer called 102 Brew and their slogan was "We tried 101 recipies before we got it right." They were still wrong. The thing smelled like someone passed gas when a can was opened. Burgie beer is a close second for worst ever.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Anything Bea Arthur...cold, old and stale...


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

bud light/coors light


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Stouds American Pale Ale.

Bought a case for 18.00 to try and find a replacement for the 33.00 cases of Bass Ale. I had one beer, and after 2 years of sitting in the fridge i finally poured the rest of the case down the drain.

I couldn't even give the stuff away. u


----------

